# a/d/s unearthed



## stuman (Jan 29, 2012)

I had mostly a/d/s unit that was originally installed in 1994 and put back in the box in 1999. 
642ix signal processor 
ph 15.2 amp
325is component
300is plate
s10 enclosed subwoofer

head unit is kenwood KRC-960 cassette tuner (no internal amp) with 10 disc changer.
I am contemplating to install it on my current car 2009 accord exl. I haven't listen to the more recent car audio. I don't listen loud, just need a clear, good sound quality for classical, jazz type of music. 
IS the newer system out there much better? otherwise I'll just stick with this old system.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

Loose the head unit, much better technology out there. 

You CAN find better stuff but will cost $$$. Remember A/D/S/ when it was new was VERY expensive and designed with a high end clientele in mind. 

To replace the 325is components with better.....a minimum of 800$. 
Better then the PH15 looking about 700-1000$

My vote is to update some....but not all!

~JH


----------



## stuman (Jan 29, 2012)

What a good naturally sounding speakers these days?
Focal K2?


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

stuman said:


> What a good naturally sounding speakers these days?
> Focal K2?


Focal Utopia's, Focal Krx2/Krx3, Dynaudio, Morel Elates , Micro Precision and the list can go on...... What are you looking to spend? What is you available power?


----------



## EdSawyer (Jan 6, 2012)

Install that old stuff - it's great. Will be hard to beat the a/d/s/ speakers for sound quality. I am putting 320i in my TSX.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i say give the a/d/s/ stuff a whirl. just get a new headunit or some kind of processor that can integrate with the stock equipment.

thats what i would do


----------



## stuman (Jan 29, 2012)

EdSawyer said:


> Install that old stuff - it's great. Will be hard to beat the a/d/s/ speakers for sound quality. I am putting 320i in my TSX.


Ed, Did you use the OEM headunit on your TSX?


----------



## stuman (Jan 29, 2012)

req said:


> i say give the a/d/s/ stuff a whirl. just get a new headunit or some kind of processor that can integrate with the stock equipment.
> 
> thats what i would do


yes, I am going to go ahead to install the system using 642ix processor to accept high balanced output from OEM headunit bypassing the OEM external amp. I will put the 325is on the front at the stock location. Since the rear is 6.5 and 300 is can't fit in there. I may just leave the OEM speaker for rear fill. The last two channel will power the sub.


----------



## stuman (Jan 29, 2012)

joemk69 said:


> Focal Utopia's, Focal Krx2/Krx3, Dynaudio, Morel Elates , Micro Precision and the list can go on...... What are you looking to spend? What is you available power?


I prefer not to spend any but I may give Focal K2 a listen since there is a local dealer in town.
For the amount of money that we spend in a car you can get a very nice system at home. Back then, I spent first 2 months salary out of college for the car system.
Now with the family can't splurge and that's why I dig out the antiques.


----------



## EdSawyer (Jan 6, 2012)

Stuman, yes, oem headunit in the tsx ... I have the nav headunit.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

I say, sell all the a/d/s gear to me!


----------



## stuman (Jan 29, 2012)

ryanr7386 said:


> I say, sell all the a/d/s gear to me!


Sorry, got those installed couple weeks ago. It sounded great.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

stuman said:


> Sorry, got those installed couple weeks ago. It sounded great.


Keep me in mind if you ever decide to let em go!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

ryanr7386 said:


> Keep me in mind if you ever decide to let em go!


Always planting those seeds Ryan!?!?


----------

